# How do I use these squat stands?



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't squat over the ledge bits because the H shaped stand is in the way of my feet. So I have to step out of the cage and squat, giving me no protection from fatigue at all. How can I use them to protect from fatigue?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

like this ...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you got them, or are you just looking at the picture? I'd imagine they would be further apart in real life.


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

I have them but my bar is only 6" or less. If I put them wide enough for my feet they are too wide to put the weights on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

put them the other side of your plates .


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds strange? Post a pic.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

uhan said:


> put them the other side of your plates .


What he said. And are they any good?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

uhan said:


> like this ...


 I do not believe for one minute that he's 20!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Buy some better ones or get a power rack. Keep looking on ebay and you should get a 2nd hand one for about £100 or so.


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Lukeg said:


> I do not believe for one minute that he's 20!


wasn't he Worlds strongest teenager or something sure i watche d a video of his lifts at age 19 just before he turned 20 - could be wrong.

With regards to OP i honestly dont see those offering anything more than a rack to lift the initial weight from which allows you to rack up more weight, if your looking for something to replace a person spotting id say definately grab a power rack instead.


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

- Pat Mendes aged 19, knew i'd seen him before


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

uhan said:


> like this ...


*WTF*


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Your set up is jank bruv, that's as safe as a chocolate fireguard. i'd rather squat off loose bricks


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd say they'd be grand! Sure look what the big boyo is lifting no problem with dem holding up.


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

uhan said:


> put them the other side of your plates .


It will be a bit hard loading the weights then but yea, that should work. Thanks.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

them ledge bits are for shrugs or bench press not for safety. Do bench squats if your worried about safety.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

NickBirch said:


> - Pat Mendes aged 19, knew i'd seen him before


They are some BIG weights he's moving!!!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

NickBirch said:


> - Pat Mendes aged 19, knew i'd seen him before


That's impressive!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lukeg said:


> I do not believe for one minute that he's 20!


lol believe what you want m8


----------

